# can't control my mouse pointer



## licica (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm an average user (mostly), so forgive me when I don't know some of the terms.

Using XP, with McAfee SiteAdvisor, Comodo Firewall, Spyware Doctor, Malwarebytes, McAfee scanner 8.7i and Super Antispyware (all of them the free editions). 

My mouse pointer occasionally goes crazy. It's happened four times, twice yesterday and twice today so far. It would jerk to the left every time I tried to move it around, so it made clicking anything impossible. And when I left the mouse alone the arrow would (slowly) keep moving to the upper left . I couldn't close windows because it's the same with the touchpad, so I had to pull the plug and remove the battery to reboot the laptop.

I noticed, though, that the last two times the problem happened, it was because I left the laptop alone long enough for the screensaver to appear. I'm in the middle of a virus scan now, but this is my third attempt. I left my laptop alone the first two times, and found out the mouse poointer was going crazy again when I went to check on the scan progress. Now I'm playing a movie file while waiting for the scan to finish so the screensaver won't appear. 

Anyone have any idea what's going on?


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Well firstly if you Right-Click on the Desktop, click Properties, click on the Screen Saver tab and select the Screen Saver as '(None)'. Then you won't need to play movies to prevent the Screensaver appearing.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try turning off your tap feature in the touchpad settings.


----------



## licica (Aug 31, 2010)

Did that now, thanks. My virus scan came back negative. Which is weird, because I'd been told in another forum I'd posted on that it either might be conflicting programs or a virus. If your antivirus doesn't find anything, is it a virus after all?


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

If the scan comes back negative then it's most likely not a virus issue, check device manager and see if theres an updated driver for your mouse and/or touchpad. Also right click either device, click properties, click the driver tab and check the driver date.


----------



## licica (Aug 31, 2010)

That's good to hear. For a while there I thought I had a virus McAfee wasn't detecting, especially since I do download torrents. 

Uh, forgive me for sounding stupid, but how do you get to device manager?


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

That's ok lol, right click My Computer, click Properties and click Device Manager

OR

Click start, click run and tye devmgmt.msc


----------

